# TCF Mobile nag prompt again



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

A while ago you guys enabled the "Only nag once" for the mobile apps like Tapatalk/ForumRunner.

It's off. Please enable it again. I don't want to get nagged every single time I re-start my mobile browser.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

It's been on. Make sure your device is handling cookies correctly.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Not just 1 device. 2 Android devices (tablet/phone) (using both the built in browser and Firefox), and 2 iOS devices (tablet/phone) (using the built in browser) and even a Maemo device (phone) (Firefox and built-in).

Cookies are fine.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm not getting nagged on an iPhone, iPod, or two different iPads.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Are you issuing the cookie from a 3rd host? Mine are set to "from visited" only.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Mike Lang said:


> I'm not getting nagged on an iPhone, iPod, or two different iPads.


To duplicate what I'm doing, close all your open tabs and go back to the home screen.

Then start up Safari again and visit TCF. Nag window. Leave any tabs open when you leave Safari and come back, no nag.

Its behaving like a session cookie, not a persistent one.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

Give it a while for the video to be processed by Youtube, but look at this:






Initial startup: Nag.
Go visit another site, go away, come back to safari and visit TCF: No nag.
Close all tabs, go away, come back and visit TCF: Nag.

That's essentially the behavior of all the mobile browsers I tried. Make the browser quit, and the nag reappears.

--Carlos V.


----------



## Mike Lang (Nov 17, 1999)

That's not happening to me. Set to from visited.


----------



## dslunceford (Oct 19, 2000)

I've seen it on my iPad and iPhone, and noticed it. Have cookies enabled and set to "visited." Not certain if I've seen in the last week or so, but do recall it occurring more than once recently.

Will try to remember to post/check settings if I see it occur again.


----------



## Unbeliever (Feb 3, 2001)

More info.

It's the frfdate cookie. It's set to expire at the end of a session. The skip_frf_cookie is properly persistent.

I moved over to my desktop and used Firefox User Agent Switcher to emulate a mobile host because it is easier for me to examine cookies.










Note the expiration field.

On my mobile devices, I actually do quit out of the browsers. I just don't home-screen out of them. On iOS, if any tabs have non-blank windows, it will stay active, and a single blank tab will quit. For Firefox, I actually hit 'quit'. If you want to duplicate, try rebooting your device. Once a session quits, that cookie goes away, and a re-visit to TCF brings up the nag screen.

I simulated it by both quitting and re-starting my desktop browser (masquerading as iOS Safari), and simulating a quit by deleting the frfdate cookie. Both caused a nag prompt revisiting TCF.

--Carlos V.


----------

